# Scope mounting ?



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Ok so I got a new rem 700 spsv in 308 26" heavy barrel 1-12 twist and got a nikon monarch 3.5-12-42 from a fellow 2cooler. My question is should I pay for a shop to install my scope? Leupold rings and mounts. If I over tourqe the screws to the reciever will I damage anything? Or will it affect accuracy? Loctite? Basically, what should I do? I dont wanna mess up my first good rifle. Thanks


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's pretty easy to do it yourself but if you have a tourque wrench in inch pounds, 28 for the base and 24 for the rings if memory serves.

If you have reservations about it take it to a local smith and they'll usually mount and bore sight for pretty cheap. Maybe some others will chime in but I'm guessing in the $25 range. I do mine myself after having cabelas messing up on my vortex viper PST $$$ scope. They put the long screws up from and wrenched them down so tight my bolt wouldn't close, they gladly fixed it and remounted...5 shots into sighting it in the scope had a pretty scratch down the side of the tube because they didn't torque them properly (24in pounds). They exchanged the scope for a new one. I guess my point is make sure it's a reputable gunsmith.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

You can do it yourself, it's not hard. One thing I would recommend whether you mount the scope or have it done is to "lap" the rings. Lapping kits are around $35 and are worth what you pay for them, especially if you mount scopes on numerous rifles. This will keep your rings perfectly straight to each other and not put the scope in a bind - plus if this isn't done, you will probably get scope rings marks on your scope - rings marks are where the rings "crush" the scope due to the rings not being aligned properly. I also have two string levels that I use to level the rifle and scope to make absolutely certain the scope is level to the rifle. On long shots, just being a little off canter makes scope adjustment difficult. 
Loctite can be used, but do use not the red stuff. Use the blue - medium. Torque setting is around 25 inch pounds - NOT FOOT POUNDS. But verify with the ring manufacturer on the correct setting.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Fingernail polish works just as well as loctite.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

If you bought the rifle at Academy, they will mount the scope for you. Call around.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Burris Zee rings will eliminate virtually all scope ring marks. Further, a bunch of scope ring marks are simply the sharp edges at the edge of the ring digging into the finish all the way around the scope. Cosmetic problem only in many situations. 

Whether the scope is level front to back is essentially irrelevant. In fact, many of us are intentionally running our scope out of level (front to back) on 10 or 20 MOA mounts for long range. But, you do need the cross hairs level. 

While I would suggest you use a torque tool, 1000's upon 1000's of scopes are mounted and simply tightened down uniformly to ample pressure to hold the scope in the rings. 25 vs. 21 vs. 18 vs. 15 is of little consequence. Over 20, you are going to break some bits. 

I would not pay the monkeys at a big box store to mount my scope or bore sight.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Get the wheeler engineering torque wrench from Midway, and do it yourself. Used it for years, and you know exactly what torque you have put on your rings and mounts.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yessiree! Jammer is spot on. I also bought the pro scope/reticle level system as well. No questions about how tight bases or rings are. The level system works great too.
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/71...m-accurizing-torque-torque-wrench-screwdriver
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...onal-reticle-leveling-system?cm_vc=OBv1718023
Kinda pricey but you know what you've got when you're done.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Wow. You Guys are a wealth of info. I found a in/lb torque wrench and I am just gonna do it myself. I have various size levels and should be able to figure out how to get everything nice and level. I am going to use a bit of loctite on the reciever. What about the rings themselves? Loctite there too? The guy at nagels told me to just get a 1" pipe and rub it back and forth on the rings opposed to buying a lapping kit. Sounded good to me. But what do I know? Again, thanks for all the help. When I get her done I will post pics of her and hopefully a target with one ragged hole. Lol


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Scope*

The most time consuming part of mounting the scope is leveling the reticle and the most important part. Take your time,do not overtighten,use blue Loctite on all screws,and remember---make sure that your bolt closes after installing the mount first without Loctite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wheeler through MidwayUSA sells a scope lapping and alignment kit. I have never had to correct alignment, but it helps to give you some confidence that the mount/rings aren't an issue. I would agree on using small levels of some kind to level the rifle in a vice and make sure the cross hairs are as precisely lined up as possible. 

Other than that, buy a decent mount and rings. Don't buy the cheapest. You might as well stick with iron sights otherwise. 

I have never used a torque wrench for scope mounting screws, but I can see the value. Make sure you tighten down the screws evenly and verify there is no movement of the scope afterward.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

These are the one's, the problem with lapping rings is that if they aren't real close, you can spend lots of time lapping, which removes material, which can limit the ring's ability to hold the tube tight. I have a couple of rifles that have base holes that aren't centered. With these rings a guy can buy offset inserts and center the scope relative to the bore centerline. They impart no load into the scope and they don't mark the tube.

http://www.burrisoptics.com/images/Sig-rings.jpg


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I found this old thread and tried to put a scope on a .308 of mine. I wasnt happy with the job I did so i took it to Carters Country today. 

Asked the guy if they had any loctite and he acted like I just shat on his shoe. Told me that he never uses the stuff in so many decades of doing guns. He pulls out a fancy looking wrench and starts turning on the screws. I asked him what torque he is going to tighten them too and he laughs at me, again. He was using an electric drill. Drilled the screws tight and handed me a bill for $18. 

I am going to work on a scope for a .22 tonight. Are yall using loctite on all of the screws, including the ones on the mount?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

deckh said:


> If you bought the rifle at Academy, they will mount the scope for you. Call around.


X2. and boresighting as well. Dicks' Sporting Goods does the same.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bring it over....i did one for Zeitgeist last night....


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks sgrem and bully. I put some loctite on the mount. Then just torqued the screws down with an allen wrench. After seeing a "pro" do it will a drill, I wasnt really scared of over tightening it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

deckh said:


> If you bought the rifle at Academy, they will mount the scope for you. Call around.





sgrem said:


> Bring it over....i did one for Zeitgeist last night....


I would trust sgrem, but not Academy.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Yessiree! Jammer is spot on. I also bought the pro scope/reticle level system as well. No questions about how tight bases or rings are. The level system works great too.
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/71...m-accurizing-torque-torque-wrench-screwdriver
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/18...onal-reticle-leveling-system?cm_vc=OBv1718023
> Kinda pricey but you know what you've got when you're done.


^^^^have the same stuff. works great. Just do it yourself.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Never used Loc-Tite but I do use a torque wrench. Also, get a fine stone and run it around the inside edge of each ring before installing. Most of the scratches I have seen on scopes were due to a burr on edge of ring and as you twist scope in ring to level, it will scratch. I also have a piece of bar steel the same diameter of the scope rings when snugged and will use it to lock rings in mounts if that kind and will align the rings. 30M/M, 40 M/M which ever the scope diameter is. I took a small lathe and tapered the ends of two bars and as you turn them to line up, the points will indicate if they are off.

DON'T, and I have seen it done, put electricians tape inside rings. They are made for scope diameter and this will crush the scope tube.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Bring it over....i did one for Zeitgeist last night....


wow, nice guy there, i have seen him offer help to so many,


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

batmaninja said:


> Thanks sgrem and bully. I put some loctite on the mount. Then just torqued the screws down with an allen wrench. After seeing a "pro" do it will a drill, I wasnt really scared of over tightening it.


Which loctite did you use?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Blue. I went to an auto parts store and picked up the permatex brand though.


----------

